# Stingrays this a.m



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tried wade fishing this morning. Dozens of rays... Snagged a lot. 40 being the biggest. My phone didn't want to cooperate.. So only have 2 sec video of it. It won't let me upload it..


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Flats15 said:


> Tried wade fishing this morning. Dozens of rays... Snagged a lot. 40 being the biggest. My phone didn't want to cooperate.. So only have 2 sec video of it. It won't let me upload it..


 You eat them?


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

No, I cut off the barbs and release them. However I kept one to use for shark bait Friday night


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Flats15 said:


> No, I cut off the barbs and release them. However I kept one to use for shark bait Friday night


Why would you cut the barb and release them?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^ same question here? I agree they can be a pain. But they are just another predator or prey in the food chain. Let em go like you caught em if you are not gonna keep em


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



jaster said:


> ^^^^^ same question here? I agree they can be a pain. But they are just another predator or prey in the food chain. Let em go like you caught em if you are not gonna keep em


Agreed, if the barbe scares you stay on the shore or get a boat.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Flats15 said:


> No, I cut off the barbs and release them. However I kept one to use for shark bait Friday night


lol, you might get a barb in ya just doing that. yeah just release them as is and catch that shark. i got one today about 8'.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just do it so they are harmless to swimmers/waders.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

if your afraid your gonna get stung flip them on there back or dont get in there line of sight and they cant get you with the barb


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

I just cut line close and release since about ten years ago when I got lit up by one ten miles from ramp fishing alone.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hungup said:


> I just cut line close and release since about ten years ago when I got lit up by one ten miles from ramp fishing alone.


Ok, got to hijack the thread for this...

Hangup.

You GOT to tell us about being hit by the stingray.
I've been fishing, wading here since '69...NEVER had the opportunity to actually talk to anyone who has been stung.

I've heard it's the worse pain you can imagine.
C'mon...inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I got popped in the shin when I was a kid while gigging rays. I was stalking one and stepped on another that was about 3ft wide. He popped me right in the middle of the shin bone. It broke the barb off and didn't go in, but I had a nasty gash and man it BURNED. The worst part though was the impact! It felt like someone hit me in the leg with a baseball bat!!!


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I was with a group of friends in Charleston, SC on the beach. There were a bunch of us there, (military) and we were drinking and throwing a nerf football around. I throw the ball and a friend of mine, (huge Marine) runs backwards into the surf to catch it. All of a sudden he hits the ground screaming like a little girl. When we get to him he's holding his foot and has tears coming from his eyes, and blood gushing from his left foot. He stepped on a stingray and it sent the 4-5inch barb right below the ankle and thru the other side of his foot. It was one of the nastiest wounds I have seen. We called the ambulance and they took him to the hospital to have it surgically removed. It set up a nasty infection and he ended up being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. To this day, they still scare the shit out of me.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lastlaugh said:


> It set up a nasty infection and he ended up being in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. To this day, they still scare the shit out of me.


Yup, what he said^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I got hit in the left arm. The barb went in at my wrist and extended under the skin a good 4”. I jumped back and the ray was hanging from my arm. I quickly pulled the barb out and dropped the ray. I did have to go to the hospital, had x-rays to see if any barb was left in and luckily there wasn’t, had an injection of antibiotics and was released. The only thing that stopped the pain was soaking my arm in extremely hot water; almost boiling. As soon as the water started to cool down I needed more hot water. This lasted for a whole day. Don’t ask how the ray got me it was early and I was completely awake.


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cut


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

wtf is a "mide"?


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

You


----------

